# CA?



## redleif (Jul 8, 2008)

What would be the best ca to use in ca/blo finish thin,medium,or thick? Thanks.


----------



## markgum (Jul 8, 2008)

I use 2 coats of thin after applying blo.  then 3 to 4 coats of thick.


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 8, 2008)

the answer is yes....
you can use all three...depends on the wood etc....
x amt of thin   then x amt of med or thick...


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2008)

The rare time I use a CA finish, I use whatever is handy. Personally I prefer the thin. 

I soak a portion of the Viva paper towel with BLO, and with lathe on the lowest setting (500 for mine, sadly) I drip/sprinkle the CA onto the blank while smoothing it out with the blo-pad. Both the bottle of CA (over the blank) and the paper towel (rubbing the blank) move along the length of the blank, with the CA just a bit ahead of the paper towel to allow the blo-spot to grab the CA and smooth it out.

I typically get a nice, satin finish that way. Usually do 2-4 coats, I don't like heavy ca finishes.


----------



## redleif (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## loglugger (Jul 13, 2008)

I use med or thick when the weather is dry and thin when it is raining.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Bob, if you come out of the rain you can use medium all the time![}]


----------



## loglugger (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Hey Bob, if you come out of the rain you can use medium all the time![}]



That takes many smarts.


----------



## dcavazos (Jul 16, 2008)

BLO as a Finish

In order to have the best result preparation and time it needed in order to apply the BLO finish to any wood pen.

This is just an abstract of the way that I do the finish on my pens and I will have a full article and instructions in a near future to share this application

After the pen is finish (live the diameter a little thick than the bushings) proceed with the following sanding sequence 100-120-220-320-400-600-800-0000 then the 0000 Steel wool (if you have 800 and 0000 sandpaper available)

Stop the lathe and remove the bushings; Using pain tape mask the bushings to prevent the CA glue to damage the diameter of the bushings

Set the mandrel with the blanks and masked bushings.

Cut a paper towel and make an shape it into a rectangular shape about 1 inch and the length will be the length of the paper towel

Turn on the lathe and apply a thin coat of the BLO (with no CA glue) into the pen; this will eliminate the dust and will prepare the pen for the BLO/CA Glue

Reduce the speed of the lathe, wet the paper towel and apply the BLO to the pen blank
Then apply the CA Glue and increase the speed of the lathe. Move the paper towel form one end to the other end of the pen blank.

After 30-45 seconds you will feel that the paper towel is hot and that the glue is hard. Reduce the speed of the lathe and do the same procedure to the other blank

My recommendation is that after 2 or three coats of the BLO/CA Glue sand the blanks using 0000 Steel wool with a light touch of BLO Oil

Another recommendation is that the amount of coats be an impair number (3,5,7) and every 2 coats sand the blanks using the steel wool with oil

My next step is to buff the blanks using the 2 PPP (Perfect Pen Polish) First the Dark, No Gloss and then the High Gloss 

I leave the lathe running for 3-5 minutes in so the glue can be dry and hard; some times I use the hot air gun just for 30-45 seconds (cracks on the CA Glue my appear)

The no gloss PPP is apply direct to the blanks on the lathe and also to the buffing wheel;
I use a pair of buffing disks to clear pens and another for dark pens (another for acrylics)

My buffing procedure is to use the outer perimeter of the wheel; I start with the left side wheel and I move the mandrel from top to bottom and also moving my mandrel 360 degrees.

After 3 to 4 full turns, I apply the high gloss PPP to the other disk and I use the outer perimeter (the right side) 3-4 times (same as the left no gloss side)

When the pen is ready for assembly, I remove the blanks from the mandrel and I use the
Lateral face of the buffing wheel to remove any CA/BLO or PPP form the edge of the pen this procedure makes a perfect cleaning to the face of the pen and this will prevent gaps or bad assemblies of the pen components

No Friction polish is needed the high gloss will remain and will be better than the oily finish of the friction polish

Send me an email so I can send the PDF file with pictures of this application
And also send me your comments


----------



## gerryr (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you trying to see how many times you can post this, even when the original topic is not even about BLO?  It's starting to look like spam.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 28, 2008)

I use the medium myself.  Here is a guy on youtube and he uses the thick so I guess it is whatever you like.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTbCOL4npg&feature=related  Give it a look, this is the method I pretty much follow

Safe Turning............


----------



## bitshird (Jul 30, 2008)

gerryr said:


> Are you trying to see how many times you can post this, even when the original topic is not even about BLO?  It's starting to look like spam.



Gerry, at least his abstract is consistent :clown:


----------



## RONB (Jul 31, 2008)

I like to use medium thick


----------

